# 5510



## Milchmann (4. April 2003)

Kennt jemand ein Tool mit dem ich mp3 in rel umwandeln kann.
Mein Nokia 5510 kann nur rel abspielen


----------



## niTeZ (5. April 2003)

ahm, passt das zur hardware? im sehr sehr gröbsten sinn vielleicht


----------

